# Matchangler-Shop Fiebig  -  Eure Erfahrungen???



## carpfinder (13. Mai 2014)

Hallo!
Bei meiner ersten Bestellung beim genannten Online-Shop bekam ich kommentarlos einen gänzlich abweichenden Alternativartikel geliefert, was ich in dem Fall aber noch zähneknirschend hinnahm.

Beim zweiten Versuch passierte trotz Zahlung per Vorkasse erstmal: GAR NICHTS! Nach einer Erkundigung per Mail hatte ich dann eines Abends eine Nachricht von Herrn Fiebig auf dem AB, in der er mir mitteilte, daß erneut diverse Artikel nicht vorrätig seien. Ich rief daraufhin am Folgetag zurück und einigte mich (erneut zähneknirschend) mit einer Dame auf Alternativware, die dann auch umgehend versandt werden sollte. Doch es passierte wochenlang: NICHTS!
Da ich dann irgendwann die Schnauze voll hatte liess ich die Fa. Fiebig wissen, dass ich vom Kaufvertrag zurücktreten möchte und bat um Rücküberweisung. Einige Stunden später erhielt ich dann die Versandbestätigung meiner Ware!?!?
Ich empfinde es als ganz ganz schlappen Versuch, dem dummen Kunden die Ware doch noch schnell unterschieben zu wollen, obwohl dieser bereits seinen Rücktritt erklärt hat. Daraufhin ist man bei Fiebig offensichtlich darüber gestolpert, dass man den Auftrag verpennt hat. Nun hatte man wohl die Hoffnung, dass ich das Paket dennoch annehmen und den Vorfall schlucken würde. Ich nahm das Paket jedoch nicht an und liess es zurückgehen. Parallel erneuerte ich meine Bitte um Rückerstattung.
Mittlerweile sind 8 Wochen vergangen und es schmilzt die Hoffnung, die Angelegenheit einvernehmlich abzuwickeln. Ich habe daher vorsorglich meine Rechtsschutz informiert, welche im Zweifel ein gerichtliches Mahnverfahren einleiten wird.
Ist natürlich nicht schön und ich hätt's auch gern vermieden, aber es nützt ja nichts #c

Da es mir aufgrund der gemachten Erfahrungen ein Rätsel ist, wie sich dieses Unternehmen am Markt halten kann, wollte ich Euch um Eure Erfahrungen bitten!!!


----------



## Riesenangler (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Matchangler-Shop Fiebig  -  Eure Erfahrungen???*

Den Laden, gibt es noch??? Einmal und nie wieder. Da die Leute da scheinbar ein anderes Verständnis von Service haben als ich. Fast genauso wie du es beschrieben hast, habe ich es auch erlebt.


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (13. Mai 2014)

Geht mir auch so. Fast das gleiche Erlebniss wie du auch gehabt. Ist ca. Zwei Jahre her, seitdem nie wieder dort bestellt und ich habe es auch nicht vor. Hab damals drei Monate auf die Rückerstattung gewartet. Erst nach einer Mail in der ich eine Frist gesetzt und mit Anwalt gedroht habe kam das Geld zurück.


----------



## Gardenfly (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Matchangler-Shop Fiebig  -  Eure Erfahrungen???*

Früher ging es, als Bestellen noch per Nachnahme möglich war.
Hatte noch einmal über Amazon bestellt da, haben die auch erst geliefert bevor Amazon die Bezahlung stornieren wollte.
Nee nicht noch einmal-da bekomme ich die Sachen selbst aus Frankreich schneller.


----------



## feederbrassen (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Matchangler-Shop Fiebig  -  Eure Erfahrungen???*

Oha,ich hätte beinahe mal etwas bestellt .
Glück gehabt.


----------



## Hawk321 (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Matchangler-Shop Fiebig  -  Eure Erfahrungen???*

Komische Shops, nur noch via Paypal zahlen und bestätigen lassen, das die Artikel auch auf Lager sind.


----------



## Wizard2 (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Matchangler-Shop Fiebig  -  Eure Erfahrungen???*

Ohje hoffe das ich nicht auch son pech habe.


----------



## feederbrassen (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Matchangler-Shop Fiebig  -  Eure Erfahrungen???*

Muss man wohl doch weite Strecken in kauf nehmen um solchen  Leuten zu endgehen.Davon ab, ich muss bei größeren artikeln ,Kiepen und dergleichen eh erst alles in natura sehen.Ruten ,Rollen muss ich immer erst in die Hand genommen haben.

Grüße Ralf


----------



## Aloha (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Matchangler-Shop Fiebig  -  Eure Erfahrungen???*

Ich habe dort auch schon 2X Bestellt aber im Vergleich zu den anderen hier hatte ich überhaupt nichts zu beanstanden.Ich habe allerdings auch nur Posen und Kleinteile Bestellt.


----------



## Laub10 (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Matchangler-Shop Fiebig  -  Eure Erfahrungen???*

hallo
ich kann mich nur Aloha anschliessen hab auch nur kleinteile bestellt und hatte keine Probleme


----------



## Riesenangler (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Matchangler-Shop Fiebig  -  Eure Erfahrungen???*

Dann habt ihr echt Glück gehabt. Bei mir war es vor Jahren ein Topset für meine 13er. Das Set ist nie bei mir angekommen, obwohl es angeblich verfügbar war. Erst nach Drohungen mit Anwalt und Rechtlichen Folgen wurde mir mein Geld zurück erstattet, nachdem ich vom Kauf zurück getreten war.


----------



## carpfinder (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Matchangler-Shop Fiebig  -  Eure Erfahrungen???*

Ich habe inzwischen auch eine Frist gesetzt, zu der ich die Rückzahlung erwarte. Danach nur noch über Amtsgericht!


----------



## Case (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Matchangler-Shop Fiebig  -  Eure Erfahrungen???*

Hatte noch nie Probleme.

So ganz ohne Schreiberei geht´s da wohl nicht, aber ich hatte immer das Gefühl dass sich Herr Fiebig sehr bemüht, seine Kundschaft zufrieden zu stellen. 

Mal eine Bolo-Rute bestellt, die nicht lieferbar war. Das habe ich am Abend der Bestellung erfahren und war mit dem Alternativangebot nicht einverstanden. Er hat dann bei einem befreundeten Händler mein Wunschobjekt aufgetrieben und ich hatte das innerhalb sehr kurzer Zeit zu Hause. 

Case


----------



## XxBenexX (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Matchangler-Shop Fiebig  -  Eure Erfahrungen???*

Hatte auch noch nie ein Problem, bezahlt prompt geliefert auch zwei Bestellungen da etwas vergessen ohne Probleme in einem Versand bekommen.


----------



## Wizard2 (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Matchangler-Shop Fiebig  -  Eure Erfahrungen???*

Also ich habe ne grössere. Bestellung gemacht und Vorkasse überwiesen. Laut einer Mitarbeiterin geht nächste Woche eine vorab Lieferung raus. 
Also bin ich zunächst noch optimistisch.
Kontakt und Beratung fand ich auf jedenfalls empfehlenswert.


----------



## Riesenangler (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Matchangler-Shop Fiebig  -  Eure Erfahrungen???*

Ich wollte die Truppe nicht perse schlecht machen. Bullshit passiert überall mal. Und wenn ich hier lese das doch viele mit dehnen recht zufrieden sind, dann scheine ich eben mal Pech gehabt zu haben. Ist Vergangenheit und schon fast wieder vergessen. Ich will halt von dehnen nichts mehr wissen und gut ist.


----------



## carpfinder (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Matchangler-Shop Fiebig  -  Eure Erfahrungen???*

In meinem Fall stellt man sich weiterhin taubstumm. Jetzt kümmert sich der Anwalt.
"Witzig", dass einige so gar keine Probleme mit denen haben.


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Matchangler-Shop Fiebig  -  Eure Erfahrungen???*

Schließe mich da Riesenangler an. Will hier den Shop überhaupt nicht schlecht machen sondern nur meine Erfahrung teilen.
Hab auch gehört das die Beratung was den Stipp-Feederbereich angeht sehr gut sein soll.


----------



## Münchner-Spezl (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Matchangler-Shop Fiebig  -  Eure Erfahrungen???*

Www.baitstore.de ist eine top adresse für so manchen feederbedarf. Den Shop kann ich wirklich nur empfehlen. 


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## ulli1958m (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Matchangler-Shop Fiebig  -  Eure Erfahrungen???*



Münchner-Spezl schrieb:


> Www.baitstore.de ist eine top adresse für so manchen feederbedarf. Den Shop kann ich wirklich nur empfehlen.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


_*

Stimmt*_ ..obwohl bislang nur Tele-Kontakt mit super Beratung#6

_*aber der TE sprach von Fiebig*_


----------



## Münchner-Spezl (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Matchangler-Shop Fiebig  -  Eure Erfahrungen???*



ulli1958m schrieb:


> _*
> 
> Stimmt*_ ..obwohl bislang nur Tele-Kontakt mit super Beratung#6
> 
> _*aber der TE sprach von Fiebig*_




Ich weis, sollte auch nur ein Hinweis sein, da mal vorbei zu schauen wenn man was braucht. Da passiert einem sowas sicher nicht.

Mit fiebig haben 2 Kumpel auch schon Erfahrungen die eher Medium waren


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## merlinf2000 (4. August 2014)

*AW: Matchangler-Shop Fiebig  -  Eure Erfahrungen???*

Ich kann nur jedem raten diesen sehr dubiosen Laden zu meiden. Nach 4 Wochen und erst nach Androhung rechtlicher Folgen UND einschlaten des PayPal Käuferschutzes kam die Ware. Soetwas ist unter aller S.. Lasst euch nicht von der professionellen Oberfläche der Webseite täuschen..


----------



## Case (4. August 2014)

*AW: Matchangler-Shop Fiebig  -  Eure Erfahrungen???*

Nach meiner letzten Bestellung ( vor 2 Wochen ) bekam ich meine Ware zeitnah. Allerdings war das irgendwie doch mit Schreiberei verbunden.

Ich denke, Herr Fiebig hat ein Problem mit seiner innerbetrieblichen Komunikation und seiner Versandabteilung.
Bleib Ihm als Kunde trotzdem treu. 

Lesen Sie mit, Herr Fiebig?

Case


----------



## Wizard2 (4. August 2014)

*AW: Matchangler-Shop Fiebig  -  Eure Erfahrungen???*

den link hatte ich denen geschickt.


----------



## plupi (16. August 2014)

*AW: Matchangler-Shop Fiebig  -  Eure Erfahrungen???*

 3-Sterne-Laden

Ich kann mit Magenschmerzen die negativen Erfahrungen nur bestätigen. 

Die erste Bestellung im April kam noch angemessen schnell, wenn auch unvollständig. Alles, was ich danach geordert habe, ist nicht mehr bearbeitet worden. Auf e-Mails kommt keine Reaktion oder die Nachricht "nächste Woche" trifft das eine oder andere ein. 

Erfahrungsgemäß sieht das wie Zahlungsunfähigkeit aus. Die Stornos werden nach Belieben bestätigt, Gutschriften angekündigt aber nicht ausgeführt. 

Jetzt kommt das Mahnverfahren beim Amtsgericht. Den Titel kann man dann zu den anderen legen, wenn der Laden Pleite ist.


----------



## da Poser (2. September 2014)

*AW: Matchangler-Shop Fiebig  -  Eure Erfahrungen???*

Schade, habe dort vor ein paar Jahren bestellt, damals klappte alles ohne Probleme.
Ich möchte meinen Bestand an eckigen Jaxon Futterkörben auffrischen hat jemand eine alternative Quelle?

Ich meine http://matchanglershop.de/shop/product_info.php?products_id=1678 
mit Deckel.

By the way, kann jemand andere Händler für Cralusso empfehlen?


----------



## XxBenexX (6. September 2014)

*AW: Matchangler-Shop Fiebig  -  Eure Erfahrungen???*

Ein wenig Spät aber wenn es dir weiter Hilft:

http://www.zesox.de/Angelzubehoer/Material-fuer-Montagen/

Ist auch Preislich ok.

Gruß Bene


----------



## Elblurch (5. September 2016)

*AW: Matchangler-Shop Fiebig  -  Eure Erfahrungen???*

Danke für die Infos zu diesem Shop, wollte dort eigentlich auch mal eine Bestellung aufgeben, werde das aber wohl doch besser sein lassen. Den Shop von Baitstore kann ich aber auch ruhigen Gewissens empfehlen.


----------



## stippler (6. September 2016)

*AW: Matchangler-Shop Fiebig  -  Eure Erfahrungen???*

Hallo Elblurch

ich habe in diesem Jahr schon öfters beim Matchanglershop bestellt . Es war alles bestens , Lieferzeit ist fix und der Service ist Spitze .

Kann sein das der Shop vor 2 Jahren etwas Schwierigkeiten hatte ( wegen dem alter der Beiträge ) , ich und einige Bekannte sind sehr zu frieden mit dem Shop .

Lg Erik


----------



## Victor Laszlo (6. September 2016)

*AW: Matchangler-Shop Fiebig  -  Eure Erfahrungen???*

Ich habe nur gute Erfahrungen mit dem Matchanglershop Fiebig gemacht.


----------

